# Model S (2015) Headlamp



## PSOUT (Jun 29, 2020)

Hello,

I set up a service for my wife car to repair a right headlight that has burnt out. I've never had a problem before with Tesla Service but this time all was well until I got the estimate today, the day before the repair appointment (tomorrow the 17th of Aug, 2022 is repair day).

To replace a burned out headlamp... no damage, no collision.. just a burned out head lamp... they want $3,300.

Again, over THREE THOUSAND dollars to replace a bulb.

Please help. This is obscene, right?

Invoice attached.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Sounds like they're replacing the whole light assy.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

PSOUT said:


> Hello,
> 
> I set up a service for my wife car to repair a right headlight that has burnt out. I've never had a problem before with Tesla Service but this time all was well until I got the estimate today, the day before the repair appointment (tomorrow the 17th of Aug, 2022 is repair day).
> 
> ...


Seems like the techs may have made a mistake and ordered the entire headlamp instead of just the bulb. Newer cars have the entire setup as one assembly so maybe that’s where they made that mistake. I’d message them and say it should only be the bulb replaced since there’s no physical damage.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

For $3300 it sounds kind of like they're replacing both headlamps so they match. Maybe they can't get the model of headlamp you have, and have to do the pair.

If that's the case, let them know very firmly that their parts problems aren't yours, and insist on only paying for one of them.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah, I wouldn't accept that estimate. That's an estimate to replace the entire headlight assembly.
They should be able to order just the "Lightsource", as the part is called in the parts catalog:











I also looked at the Model S Service Manual and confirmed that there is a procedure for just replacing the Bulbs.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't accept that estimate. That's an estimate to replace the entire headlight assembly.


Actually it all makes sense now on a second read-through of the thread: Because Service has not actually _seen_ the car yet! I think they're going by the old Dr. House statement, "Everybody lies", and assuming when someone says they need a headlight bulb replaced, that the entire headlight could be smashed. And then the customer says, "You told me it would only cost $300, why is it $3300 now??"

This emphasizes again that Tesla needs to change its estimate system. They need to send an initial estimate of only one hour of diagnostic time (in case you reject the repair) and then after they _see_ the car, send you an actual estimate.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

@PSOUT , try calling the service center, or stop by and talk to someone. It may be exactly what Jason says - they're giving a "worst-case" estimate for now, but if it really is just a single blown bulb, the actual repair will be much less.


----------



## PSOUT (Jun 29, 2020)

So update:

We went back and forth via the app chat and I finally agreed to bring it in today for them to look at it.

The initial quote was still the $3300 for both or $1600 for the one. Absolutely gutted I agreed to the outrageous price of $1600 to fix a burned out head light.

Then in the waiting lounge I came here and saw the above post with the schematic and part number for my make / model & year.

I went back up to the counter with that in hand and the service tech saw me and said "Good news there IS a serviceable part so final cost will be $184".

So... Happy ending and thank you to all
here, especially GARSH... Y'all rock!!!


----------

